# Shifa Vs lums



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

I got admission in lums in BSc honours in Economics and I'm pretty sure I will get admission in shifa too. But the problem is, I dont know what to do. Basicall I can't decide b/w eco and medical. 
Lums is a great university and I can't seem to let it go but then on the other hand its medical. But that too from shifa which is not so good as compared to lums and its lifestyle and university feel.

any suggestions/ help? #confused


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

If you love studying economics, go to Lums. If you love medicine as in you have a passion for it then Shifa. Its upto you basically. What you would enjoy studying the most. Hope I helped.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Yes, what my friend Shaman said. And also, you should at least know what you want before you apply to schools. Economics and Medical are two different things, to me it seems as if you should just stick to economics, the competition in medical is tough, and usually Desi people want to do medical without a valid reason. I am not saying it's your case, but usually when their stuck between medical, and "something else" they usually want to do the "something else" and medical is just the "stereotype" that pushes them to pursue.


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

believe me go to LUMS!!!!


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

Mostly my friends are saying to go to lums and enjoy my university life and all. As in " doctor bun k kya kerna hai..5-10 years ki study hai, and mostly what female doctors do is sit at home and nurse their kids" #confused 
They have a valid point too. I dont want to 'waste' all my time and just study, I want to enjoy too and EXPERIENCE university life. but then again Im a science student and have no idea about Economics as a subject and I want my future secure too, financially.
Medical seems as a better option then. :S And all my family members want me to pursue medicine. They are like do medical and go abroad. There is so much value of doctors and all. but all of this isnt easy


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

if u want to enjoy and not study all the time then medical shouldnt be your choice and secondly shifa has no university life at all!! for the whole year there hasnt been a single event there, also its more of a hospital than a college!
other than than economics also ensure a secure future there are alot of corporate jobs you can get!! medical is like u study day and night for 5 years still doesnt ensure ull get a residency it also depends more on luck!!! on the other hand LUMS have a great university life and have a perfect balance between study and enjoyment!!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes I agree with Rocker16 to an extent. Rocker16 Medicine is all about dedication and sacrificing social life. This is Pakistan. Shifa is a private medical college and its giving a very decent education and it might not afford such stuff. I think you should just lay off Shifa for a bit and think... apart from AKU which medical college has a booming lifestyle and facilities. And Ridafb money should not be your motive. The things which interest you would lead to a happy future. I am just saying doctors don't have it easy and Economics is an awesome subject too. If you excel in Economics,you could land an amazing job and have a better future. Just follow your heart and then decide.


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

hmm ok. Waiting for others opinion too. I have a decision to make within a few days!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

In this case your decision shouldn't revolve around the school itself but the career. You might want to find out what your options are with a degree in economics and what the standard starting salary is for a BS, or if you'll need to get a Masters degree or more to advance in the field. How saturated is the field with Econ majors? Do most of them have a bs or masters? How long does career advancement take with your typical econ job? Will your work involve travel? How easy/difficult is it to find work? 

With medicine, job security is more of a guarantee, but there might be other factors that dissuade you from going that route, eg long hours in residency, having to be on call, taking board exams, etc. 

Either way depending on what you want to achieve, you may have to study exactly the same amount at either university. You won't be working at a Fortune 500 company if you were an average student, and you won't have an amazing residency unless you have near perfect board scores. Both will take lots of hard work, or you can aim a little lower and study a little less. 

You should figure out first what kind of a life you want to live, how much you want to work, what kind of things you want to leave up to chance (stability or career advancement), and whether or not either of these fields are something you might enjoy more than the other.


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

I dont know about economics but I've heard, even after studying for years in medical, all you get for starters is 15000 Rs. Unfair, no?


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

ridafb said:


> I dont know about economics but I've heard, even after studying for years in medical, all you get for starters is 15000 Rs. Unfair, no?


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

^ Then what are YOU going to do?


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

no u don't.. the bar for house job has been raised to around 18-20,000...

and its not about the 5 years of medicine. keep in mind that those 5 years of medicine is ur basic education. If you're wise enough you specialize and when uve specialized theres no cap to money. its uncapped of practice


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

By the time I'm done with specialization, i'd be an old aunty


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

30-35 is not old! if u wanna be rich then make a song n start singing...haha


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Ridafb if you were interested in medicine you did not have to worry about age and money. Go to LUMS and wrok hard on the Economics degree.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, don't be a doc. You can't complain about it at all, you gotta obsess about it. Sorry. Go to Lums.


----------



## ridafb (Jul 30, 2011)

GOD i have to decide by 7th august


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

So....What'd you decide?!


----------

